# Would you buy 16 year old horse ?



## HollyJ (1 March 2011)

Just looking for opinions really.... went to view - he;s fab. 

Hacks , jumps, good in traffic , was pleasant to hack out... 

I don;t have the confidence for silly youngsters....

I should just go for it shouldn't i really....

Potential for dressage with some fittening / schooling...


----------



## gonebananas (1 March 2011)

if that is what your after then yes. 16 can be very young for some horses, i know my old mans horse is older than that and can act worse than my 2 year old at times so i wouldn't class age as a major issue when buying a horse if its what your after and suits your circumstances.


----------



## Paddy Irish (1 March 2011)

As long as he's sound and not silly money I'd snap him up. Insurance may be higher and also veteran food supplements etc , but well worth it if he's truly a good'n . good luck


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 March 2011)

I think these days people tend to have looked after horses better so they last much longer even at competition level. if you are wanting for flat work and for normal level dressage you should be fine. Obviously there will be some wear and tear on joints but aslong as you hjvae vetted to check for nothing major (obv thats same for young horses). You should have a good few years of ridding left, but remember you will probably have to keep for life as selling on a horse once in its twenties is something few people will buy unless for companion but would you want to risk that. If you can afford to keep for rest of life go for it!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 March 2011)

Absolutely, just go for it I would say, unless the horse had extremely high mileage and been a top showjumper/eventer/dressage horse then 16 is actually no age.
I have friends who have bought green youngsters and said 'never again!', once they realised the amount of sheer hard work required to school and bring on a horse. You tend to take that for granted when you have a well schooled older horse!


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (1 March 2011)

I bought an 18 year old because at the time he was just what I needed. I never regretted it. If this horse is what you want, I would recommend going for it.


----------



## team barney (1 March 2011)

As long as his feet and back are in good health go for it, at sixteen he has many more years left in him.  

Make sure he is sane and sensible though, not all older horses are!


----------



## HollyJ (1 March 2011)

Thanks all - i think i just need some reassurance - will be getting him vet checked if decide to go ahead . 

he's jumped in his youth up to 1m 70 < i think> bsja - thats my only concern is joint wear and tear. hopefully some flexion tests and vetting should assist with showing anything up... he's sound as a pound at the moment and in fab condition..

he won;t be jumping that high with me ...lol


----------



## marmalade76 (1 March 2011)

Yes, if it was sound, healthy, did the job and was sensibly priced, I would.


----------



## HollyJ (1 March 2011)

very sensibly priced - owner just wants him to have a good home. he's been well looked after but shes got three youngsters to concentrate on now.


----------



## Capriole (1 March 2011)

yes, i would, if the horse suited the requirements of the job I had for it


----------



## blood_magik (1 March 2011)

as long as he's sound I would go for it. mine was 15 when I got him (he's 20 this year). he's never had any joint issues and he jumps 2-3 times a week at about 1.10


----------



## nikkimariet (1 March 2011)

He sounds suitable for what you want him for....so I wouldn't say no! Would def have him thoroughly vetted out....esp his flexions...Don't want to get a couple months down the line and find out he has signs of chronic arthritis etc...


----------



## LegOn (1 March 2011)

I bought my horse at 15 & it was the ideal first horse - safe, sane, schoolmaster! He has been amazing for my confidence & given him a new lease of life aswell! 

If he is everything you want, dont let his age hold you back - he can teach you a world of things!


----------



## jendie (1 March 2011)

16 is nothing these days. I'd count yourself lucky for finding the right horse and snap him up before someone else gets him!


----------



## JennBags (1 March 2011)

Just to reiterate what everyone else is saying - absolutely!  I bought my old boy when he was 19, he's 28 now and still going strong (although I haven't competed him at all or jumped him very much for the last 3 years).


----------



## luckilotti (1 March 2011)

If i felt it was the right horse for me then yes i would happily buy a 16 year old. (just make sure its the correct age and not actually older!)


----------



## pastie2 (1 March 2011)

Yes I most certainly would, I have just bought an ex racer who is 16. Please do be careful with the flexion tests though, I hate them especially for an older horse, if he is sound I would leave it at that.


----------



## Jayde87 (1 March 2011)

Age is just a number at the end of the day, the horse knows no different. Snap him up, he sounds lovely.


----------



## blood_magik (1 March 2011)

16 is still young - if you maintain it's condition you could theoretically still be riding it in 10 years time


----------



## Louby (1 March 2011)

My first pony was 15 when we bought him, I outgrew him and sold him at 17 to another 'learner' rider.  A couple of years later I seen him show jumping and then on a 25 mile ride the year after!  He was still going strong and as fit as a fiddle.


----------



## Brandy (1 March 2011)

Yes I would, I bought an 18 yr old horse, untried, from a horse sale, becuase i felt sorry for him (actually, to take him home and pts he was in a bad way) Took him home, fed him a bit and hey presto, he became my main riding horse for the next 10 years! He is now 30, rather stiff but still full of life. He was lame as anything when I saw him, and you could hear him creak and crack across the ring, but he has been sound all through (apart from occasional knocks etc) he is arthitic but is still pretyy much ok. 

Also, was very high mileage - high goal polo pony. 

Absolute loon but safe as houses if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 March 2011)

Yes!
I've just bought a 17 yr old.  She was perfect for what I wanted.  We don't sell on and  have kept horses to well over 30, ridden until at least 30, so I expect to get many years of riding from her - she's going to take me into my retirement and then enjoy hers here.  
I agree with Pastie2 though, I hate flexion tests.  I didn't have mine vetted, I've found that vets find it difficult enough to diagnose an equine illness when the owner is saying there's something wrong, so not much chance when the owner is trying to sell.  Either that or the slightest thing means that the vetting is 'failed'.  
I tried her over several weeks and listened carefully to what the owner was telling me.  I also knew where she had been previously.  Go for it!


----------



## Farma (1 March 2011)

HollyJ said:



			Thanks all - i think i just need some reassurance - will be getting him vet checked if decide to go ahead . 

he's jumped in his youth up to 1m 70 < i think> bsja - thats my only concern is joint wear and tear. hopefully some flexion tests and vetting should assist with showing anything up... he's sound as a pound at the moment and in fab condition..

he won;t be jumping that high with me ...lol
		
Click to expand...

1m70!!!! Are you buying him from John Whittaker?


----------



## pastie2 (1 March 2011)

Farma said:



			1m70!!!! Are you buying him from John Whittaker?
		
Click to expand...

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Always Blue (1 March 2011)

yes I would go for it. I have just bought a 14 yr old, but he ticks all my boxes, so yeah go girl!


----------



## TicTac (1 March 2011)

Yes, all things considered.


----------



## Shysmum (1 March 2011)

a definite YES


----------



## Rose Folly (1 March 2011)

Go for it! Just check on how long the last people had him and what they were doing with him (thinking of clapped out front legs from show-jumping). Also ask to see his veterinary records.

If he has lasted this long without serious problems he could be your dream horse. I bought an oldie and never regretted it (inspite of HERex-showjumping front legs!!!) I do hope you decide to buy him.


----------



## cindars (2 March 2011)

My last mare was 17 when I got her.  Her owner wanted a good home as she had to sell to help her husband with finances.  She was very fit and until she was PTS two years ago with twisted gut never sick or sorry.  She taught me an awful lot about arabs as well.


----------



## measles (2 March 2011)

Absolutely.   Our Grade A schoolmaster (photo in profile pic) was 15yo when we bought him (although he was 9yo before he started jumping so relatively low mileage for his age) and he's as sound as a pound at coming 17yo, jumping 1.30's.   We are considering selling him as he has done his job for my son and has so much still to offer and so it's interesting to hear that others feel there is a market for a sound, genuine horse of that sort of age.


----------



## cyberhorse (2 March 2011)

YES! I have known some horses that still jump well over 1m in their 20s and even 30s and are sound, fit and happy. These have competed at the kind of level the horse you viewed had. Often if they have stood up to such work they then can happily tick over at amateur level for many years. Most of my friends who have trouble have bought younger horses who then for whatever reason cannot stay fit and up to the work as they progress through the grades. Do not let the previous jumping history put you off.


----------



## Spyda (2 March 2011)

Go for it! And good luck with the vetting. Hope he flies through for you


----------



## HashRouge (2 March 2011)

Definitely, he sounds perfect! I swear my 18 yr old has just as much bounce as she did when we bought her as an 8 yr old, if not more


----------



## dibbin (2 March 2011)

Yup. My friend bought a 23 year old because he was the right horse for her, he's still going strong 3 years later!


----------



## lauzbeefy (2 March 2011)

YES!!

I bought my mare at 13 but she had spent most of her time in various fields due to owners circumstances/ being a loon.

She is 17 now and (touch wood), oh bu**er it, I wont say it just in case! But not had a problem. 

She is still a loon and still a fantastic mare...she's my dream horse, I just hope we have many more years together...


----------



## cindydog (2 March 2011)

Yes, just bought a 17yr old and from day one we have struck up a bond, love being out and about with her, stands by her stable to be put in for the night, she is just great.
If this is the one you want , go for it...


----------



## sisco (2 March 2011)

If the price was right then yes I would.


----------



## Holly831 (2 March 2011)

YES!! I bought an 18 year old dressage schoolmaster 2 years ago and he is fantastic! - Insurers are happy to keep him on cover etc. Have never regretted buying him and hope he has many more years with me before becoming one of my (expensive) lawnmowers


----------



## patchandloopy (2 March 2011)

Id say yes too!!

This is a good post to read, my horse is for sale, clean legs back and a super sort and wondered if his age (rising 16) would it put a lot of people off...seems not as many as I thought!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (2 March 2011)

Yes, I would. My mum bought a 24 year old TB x Connemara and they had five good years of hacking together before she retired him. He definitely didn't act his age and he was fab to ride! It just goes to show that age isn't everything!


----------



## duggan (2 March 2011)

Wouldn't put me off at all. In fact bought one last back end who's definitely a good buy. But I wouldn't pay serious money for one personally, nor recommend people to. There's no guarantees at any age, but I know one advertised at 4.5k at 16 years of age and I just wouldn't consider that nor point other people to him. Home is more important if the horse has been a good one, i'd be looking for a token payment or a gimmie. But then I rehome at around £500, even the 7yo i have at the moment so maybe i'm just tight!


----------

